# Need DX. Pt had BP check due to Rx



## Orthocoderpgu (Sep 17, 2010)

Patient comes in and nurse does a blood pressure check. I asked doc why the BP? Patient is on a Rx due to Essential Tremors and he has to watch the patient's blood pressure due to the prescription side effects. What DX code do we use in this situation? Thanks for your input!


----------



## emmieg1@yahoo.com (Sep 18, 2010)

Could you use V67.51 , 909.5, E code for adverse effect of drug. I don't know the name of the drug, so just check the drug. You might discuss these notes with others before using them.

Good Luck


----------



## rehwald (Sep 18, 2010)

I would use the tremor code being as specific as possible to the type and then use  a V code V58.69 or if the drug falls into one of the drugs listed in the V58.6 section.


----------



## Faith C Taylor (Sep 18, 2010)

I would code the adverse effect of drug using the name of the drug.


----------



## sbicknell (Sep 18, 2010)

Your post didn't say the patient was having any side effects only that the Doc was monitoring his BP as a precaution due to the RX. So there are no current adverse effect to code. I would code the V58.83, Encounter for therapeutic drug monitoring


----------



## normafbon (Sep 18, 2010)

What are you billing for if you only checked his blood pressure?   That does not support an E/m visit charge?


----------



## sbicknell (Sep 18, 2010)

If the encounter or BP check is based on Physician's order, which from the initial post it is ordered due to possible RX effects, then the nurse should be able to code 99211 with proper documentation. Still have to go with the V58.83 for a DX.


----------

